# 0.7 Ohm On Itaste Vtr



## JakesSA (2/5/14)

I figured its time to try a bit of coiling and got some various gauge Kanthal wire from Industrial Alloys today.

Ended up with 0.7 Ohm coil made with 26 gauge wound directly onto 2 mm folded silica wick. This was then mounted on one of those mini ERA drippers from vapeking. I would not really recommend these though, both my posts are already wobbly but it is quite easy to work with and only costs R90.

Set the VTR to 3.1V which works out to 4.43A or 13.75W and fired her up and it worked well but does take a 3/4 second or so before it reaches usable temperature. Dries out after +- 5 hits.

Just to double check I put old trusty on the coil posts to double check the voltage and also a photo of the ohm reading. Excuse the photography, limited time to take the snappy and the phone focuses too slowly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (3/5/14)

Yip the R90 Era's clones are not well made, but boy do they deliver good flavour - they also heat up very quickly and are basically only good for new flavour testing.


----------

